# [Q]Busybox question



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

Is there any possibility that having two different versions of busybox at the same time would cause strange behavior on the phone? I'm working my way up to installing the V6 mod, so I downloaded the busybox installer and saw that version 1.18.0 is installed. However, Titanium Backup installs it's own 1.18.4. I am running FE2.0, and this just got me thinking.

After I installed this rom, I let the market update itself and download all my apps. Some failed to download, so I just restored them with TiBu, and then restored all the user data. Every now and then, the market would show apps that needed updating, but when I would select the apps, they were all at the current version. I also noticed that not all my apps were showing up in the market, so I looked in TiBu and found that several apps were no longer tied to the market. This would happen about once a week. Then I uninstalled about 20 apps, and I haven't seen it since. I don't think that this happened when I was running the stock rooted ee4 rom, but then again, I wasn't looking at what version of busybox was packed in that rom.

These are probably not related, but I guess the question is; should we only "run" one version of busybox? And is there any harm in upgrading the version packed with this rom?

Sent from my Gummy Charged SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## d-loko (Jul 21, 2011)

If u need 1.18.4 bc Of V6, u need to manually rename your busybox file in /system/xbin with root explorer or similar. Then use busybox installer to get 1.18.4. You only need to do this once and then u make sure to backup this ver of TiBu to restore in future roms.


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah, well that leads into my next problem. I am not able to rename busybox. I'm using File Expert with root explorer enabled, and I have the feeling that it's just not the same as the stand alone app. I've never been able to change a file's permissions with it, which leaves new with the inability to rename system files. Whenever I change them, they don't stick. This is also the case with editing the scripts for loopy and v6.

Sent from my Gummy Charged SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## craigbob (Sep 4, 2011)

Try mounting the system as R/W before renaming the file.


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks, that did it. For whatever reason, I just assumed that since root explorer was enabled that it would just work. Learning about this fixes a while bunch of other things that I was trying to do.

Sent from my Gummy Charged SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------

